# Teaching job in Madinat Zayed



## chris89

Hi there,

I've been offered a job in Madinat Zayed as a Creative Design Teacher in a Male Campus for IAT. 
I realise that MZ is a wee bit away (being paid 1500aed more) but was wondering how long it would tak e to drive from there to Abu Dhabi and Dubai in normal morning traffic? Am I right in saying it would be about 1hour to Abu Dhabi and 2hours to Dubai? 
I'm asking due to looking at flats and such and trying to weigh up commute time against quality of flats

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rsinner

I haven't done the drive, but google maps should give you a fairly good idea. (at least it does within abu dhabi city)


----------



## space fairy

Hiya. Im presuming that you mean Madinat Zayed in the western region. The drive to Abu Dhabi will take 1.5 hours to two hours. To Dubai it will be a further 1 hour. Hope that helps.


----------



## chris89

Yeah that's the one.

Ah okay, thanks for that. Do you know much about Madinat Zayed? Can't really find much about it and there doesn't appear to be many flats available there?


----------



## space fairy

Hi Chris. There r plenty of flats n more being built. I can get hubby to find some numbers 4 u if u want. Otherwise the school HR should help. MZ is remote, but is livable. Has starbucks, kfc, pizza hut n a small mall for groceries etc. Several supermarkets, good hospital etc. Recreation wise we tend to head out to abu dhabi as drive is not bad, although it is bit like whacky races on thursday pm. Few Hotels - tilal liwa is nice, if in UAE could do a weekend trip to c if suits u. Emiratis r really hospitable here.


----------



## chris89

Hi Sobbiag,

That's actually really helpful for me, you have no idea! Haha! I've been looking through soooo many websites and searches and things but can find very little about MZ. Yeah if you could send me some numbers or even just links to websites for flats in that area that would be excellent. It looks like I will be heading there in about 5weeks time (all going well) so unfortunately won't be able to visit first. Do you guys live in the area or just know things about it?


----------



## space fairy

Hi Chris
We moved here recently, as my hubby is working here at another school. Ill get some numbers & PM u. Good luck!


----------



## space fairy

Chris
I tried to PM U with a landlords no but not done enough posts yet. Maybe it ll work after this one????


----------



## chris89

Aw that's perfect, thank you for doing that! When I get out there we could all meet up at some point if you like? 

My references have now been sent away so I'm hoping to receive my final offer soon


----------



## chris89

Yeah I think it's 5 or more posts before you can PM


----------



## space fairy

Hi Chris r u in the UAE already? As security clearance & ADEC clearance can take several weeks on top? & Yes, we can definitely meet up once ur here.


----------



## chris89

No unfortunately not yet. I've been given the initial offer, sent all my forms off and they got in contact with my references on Thursday last week. I need to give my work 4weeks notice as well I think, so its looking like it will be at least October before I get over


----------



## Racing_Goats

I've worked on a couple of projects in Madinat Zayed and the Western Region, I kind of liked it and there's a small but friendly expat community - most people either like it and save a lot or hate it and spend all their money heading for AD or Dubai as early as possible every Thursday


----------



## zkm1223

Hi guys,

I have just had an interview with IAT and am waiting for their response. I just thought I'd ask how its been for you guys over there?

How is it working for IAT?
What are the hours like?
What are the other staff and student behavior like?

Thanks,

Zakar


----------



## sayyed Rizwan

*rizwan*

can any body tell me what are good schools in Madinat Zayed. I am about to come to live in MZ and I want to transfer my daughter in Glenlg. But besides that I also want what are the other options I have.


----------



## Eu24

Hi. 
I am new in MAdinat Zayed, i am looking for friends here! 



space fairy said:


> Hi Chris r u in the UAE already? As security clearance & ADEC clearance can take several weeks on top? & Yes, we can definitely meet up once ur here.


----------

